# Cmv Question



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Peter - I hope you are well.

Can you tell me what the implications would be if we were to accept eggs (in an egg-share cycle) from a CMV+ donor (I am CMV-).

Love Nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nicky said:


> Hi Peter - I hope you are well.
> 
> Can you tell me what the implications would be if we were to accept eggs (in an egg-share cycle) from a CMV+ donor (I am CMV-).
> 
> Love Nicky xxxxxxx


CMV can cause birth defects, I would advise not going with a CMV postive donor

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Peter - A little more concerned now! Should I be worried that a clinic has suggested that we could use a CMV+ donor as CMV is carried in the fluid around the egg, and this is then cleared away??

Love Nicky xxxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nicky said:
 

> Hi Peter - A little more concerned now! Should I be worried that a clinic has suggested that we could use a CMV+ donor as CMV is carried in the fluid around the egg, and this is then cleared away??
> 
> Love Nicky xxxxx


The best thing to do here is to take advice directly from your clinic as they know all of the details. Personally I would not use a CMV pos donor on a CMV neg recipient.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

